# Alguna Idea De Por Que Al Amplificador Se le Calientan Los Transistores



## Det (Abr 8, 2011)

pues tengo un aplificado sunn alpha 8 el cual tiene una fuente simetrica de 33V. X 33V. Su problema es que esta consumiendo corriente aunque no este sonando y como a los 2 minutos ya se calentaron los transistores de potencia (2n3055) y (MJ2955).

AGRADECERIA MUCHO CUALQUIER OPINION. de antemano grasias por la ayuda


----------



## pandacba (Abr 9, 2011)

de que impedancia es el palante? Originalmente venia con los 2N3055 y Mj2955, te pregunto esto porque  el mj2955 no es un complementario exacto del 2n3055, ni la potenica ni la corriente que manejan son inguales, y mis recuerdos para hacerlos trabjar juntos, a muchos les dio por resultado un monton de silicio derretido, y a los que les anduvo, era mejor olvidarlo, de alli que se utilzara masivamente la simetria cuasicomplementaria con los 2N3055


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 11, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> de que impedancia es el palante? Originalmente venia con los 2N3055 y Mj2955, te pregunto esto porque  el mj2955 no es un complementario exacto del 2n3055,



 pero pandacba segun el manual ECG el 2N3055 es el  complementario NPN del MJ2955, que es un PNP, y yo confio en ese libro más que el mismo internet, explicame porque asi me dejas con el interrogante!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2011)

El comentario que hice fue porque siempre el 2955 habia sido similar, por ejemplo 90W venia en capsula de alumino y no de acero y nunca fue un complemento exacto, los datos de los 80 de ese transistor asi lo consignan, de igual amperaje más potencia y la tensión máxima también era diferente, ST los consigna a los dos iguales, otros fabricantes solo hasta 50V no hay uniformidad en eso, ST se pued pensar que si ya que ellos se quedaron con el paquete de semiconductores de la RCA y que hayan babricado un complementario exacto podria ser pero ambos tendrian que ser ST originales...

Yo no lo utilzaria, es preferible simetria cuasicomplementaria que ha desmostrado funcionar muy bien y la mayoria de las veces mejor que los complementarios, ya que el comportamiento no son exactamente igual, razon por la cual un cuasi complementario en la mayoria de las ocasiones funciona mejor.

El 2N3055 es un transistor que causa polemica. y sin embargo en una fuente +-50 funciona y nadie pondria otro trnasitor en ese lugar si no tine al menos 120V VCEO.

Busca los data de motorla de mospec y otros y comparalos y vas a ver que hay pequeñas diferencias, más alla de lo que diga el ECG


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 11, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> pero pandacba segun el manual ECG el 2N3055 es el  complementario NPN del MJ2955, que es un PNP, y yo confio en ese libro más que el mismo internet, explicame porque asi me dejas con el interrogante!



ERRORRRRRRRRRR el manual ECG era para indicar reemplazos entre semiconductores y su producto original ECG o NTE, no para indicar reemplazos entre semiconductores y menos complementarios, esto sucede porquwe aca en Colombia como era lo unico pues usabamos eso, un ejemplo

El Diodo 1nxxx se podia reemplazar por el ECG150  que ellos hacian, el diodo 1nyyyy tambien se podia reemplazra por el ECG150  pero NUNCA se podria decir que el diodo 1nxxx se podia reemplazar por 1nyyyy,  talvez en la mayoria de casos sea irrelevante esto (por eso se usaba) pero ahora que tenemos a mano los datasheets yo ya olvide los manuales ECG y NTE  (tengo casi 7 olvidados) mejor consulta los datasheets de los fabricantes, chauuuuuuu


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2011)

Gracias Victor, es exacto, lo que decis ya que es asi el uso previsto del manual ya que el producto ECG es de mayor calidad y excede las carácteristicas del original, es decir el ECG que reemplaza al MJ29955 es comlementario del ECG que reemplaza al 2N3055, luego la inversa no es igual ni por ello indica que si los ECG son coplementairios, no equivale a decir que los reemplazados lo sean

Muchas gracias por aclarar esa parte tan importante

Y para que se entienda si esta muy atravesado lo que digo, por ejemplo el MJ15015 es un reemplazo del 2N3055 a su vez el MJ15016 es un reemplazo del MJ2955, ya que son algo más granedes y a su vez el MJ15015 es complementario del MJ15016, no por ello implica que el 2N3055 tenga por complementario al MJ2955


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 11, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Gracias Victor, es exacto, lo que decis ya que es asi el uso previsto del manual ya que el producto ECG es de mayor calidad y excede las carácteristicas del original, es decir el ECG que reemplaza al MJ29955 es comlementario del ECG que reemplaza al 2N3055, luego la inversa no es igual ni por ello indica que si los ECG son coplementairios, no equivale a decir que los reemplazados lo sean
> 
> Muchas gracias por aclarar esa parte tan importante



 Te cuento que si,  los productos ECG eran de mejor calidad y mejores caracteristicas, pero alguna vez llego a mis manos unos ICs originales ECG pero con etiquetas en la parte  superior  resulta que se las quitamos y eran de otro fabricante, sabiamos que eran originales ECG por que los compramos en un sitio autorizado (ya no existe en Bogota) y venian en su empaque original, pero bueno imagino que llegaron al punto de no fabricar si no vender por la fama adquiridad, de todo se ve en este mundo, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## cryingwolf (Abr 11, 2011)

volviendo al tema, un dato. si el amplificador funcionaba bien con esos transistores y de la nada empezo a calentar, yo miraria la corriente de bias. si se regula con un preset lo miraria tambien. aveces por la tierra esas cosas fallan y el problema se resuelve de forma muy simple


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 11, 2011)

Panda o sea que los unicos complementarios exactos serian los ECG130 y ECG129 entre ellos mismos lo cual cada uno se asemeja al 2N3055 y al MJ2955 respectivamente y no estos ultimos entre sí?


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 11, 2011)

Ferchito dijo:


> Panda o sea que los unicos complementarios exactos serian los ECG130 y ECG129 entre ellos mismos lo cual cada uno se asemeja al 2N3055 y al MJ2955 respectivamente y no estos ultimos entre sí?



Pues no me preguntas a mi pero eso es lo correcto, esos si serian complementarios como quieran que quin lo hacia determinaba esos parametros para cumplir su finalidad como reemplazo, chauuuuu


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 11, 2011)

Una pregunta Det: Ademas del exceso en temperatura que se ha evidenciado recientemente en el amplificador tambien se nota algun bajo rendimiento en el momento de trabajar del mismo?


----------



## carlos zamora (May 1, 2011)

No me doy cuenta si tiene control de bias, en todo caso si tiene, desconectá el parlante, y cortocicuitá la entrada al amplificador, con un tester medí la tensión entre masa y la unión de los 2 transistores que van a la salida del parlante, ajustá el preset hasta que te de entre 5 mv y 30 mv, luego poné todo como estaba, pero antes, poné el amplificador en serie con una lampara incandescente de 40 W a la red y prendelo con el parlante y sin nada de volumen a ver que pasa. Si la lámpara se prende con toda la potencia, hay algun corto o fuga en alguno de los transistores, de no ocurrir eso, conectale a la entrada alguna fuente de audio y subí el volumen un poco, hasta notar que empieza a parpadear la lámpara, dejalo así un buen rato, si luego de una hora mas o menos no pasa nada, listo, cerralo y a disfrutarlo.


----------



## pandacba (May 1, 2011)

Asi no se ajusta el bias, si el amplificador tiene entrada diferencial, este par se encarga de la tensión del punto medio, el bias o corriente de reposo no se mide como tensión si no como la corriente que circula por el par de salida en ausencia de señal  y que es suficiente para que el amplificador trabaje en en clase AB


----------



## armandobuba (Ene 22, 2012)

Mira tu problema es que los plug de entrada de audio ya estan muy gastados y meten ruido al amplificador aunque a veces no se perciba el ruido, esto pone a trabajar los transistores, solo cambia los plug y listo. si el amplificador con entrada de sonido trabaja bien no cambies nada, a menos que esten voladas las salidas de audio y no se escuche nada de musica.


----------

